# Okaloosa pier 3/8/15



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

We arrived 11 AM and left at 7 PM. Crystal clear water. Almost flat. Light wind.

The days results. :thumbdown:Nuthin'. Nada. All gone. No fish in the gulf. Ain't any. What are we doing here. Not a fish in sight. Not a fish sighted.:no:

Last time at a pier I said it was the last time. Well. This is the last time. There are no fish at piers.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

nope.....not this time of year......duh


----------

